# New Yak



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello Everyone, 
I'm a new kayaker and just wanted to show off my new yak  If anyone ever needs an extra person to tag along I am game for anything, anywhere.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

how long is it? it looks HUGE!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Is that the new 20ft PA? lol


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

Its a 14


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet! Gotta give you credit for buying the best first and skipping all the upgrade process...


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

I want one!!!!


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

You could use a bed extender to support that yak properly. Look at Harbor Freight...


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

FLSalomon said:


> You could use a bed extender to support that yak properly. Look at Harbor Freight...


I am either going to get the extender or take my tool box out. There is a few extra things I want for my kayak, but I have to recover from the cost of the yak first


----------



## GAGE (Mar 4, 2008)

You definitely went big or went home on your first kayak. Congrats, and not much reason to upgrade from there.


----------



## silverbackmac (Apr 30, 2013)

bed extender works great. My truck has a 5 1/2 foot bed. I have put trailer lights on it since this pic. got it off amazon for $70. Might be a good opotion and not have to take tool box out. I know what you mean...im still recovering from the sticker shock...but as soon as I get it wet...all will be right in the universe again...


----------



## silverbackmac (Apr 30, 2013)

Storage Idea for your new yak..
1 Buck gambrel, a 4:1 pully system, some 2x4's, 2x6's a bunch of all threads, carriage bolts, U bolts, fender washers a buttload of drilling stud finding and Voila!!! PA 14 hoist and rack


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

FlSalomon thanks for the heads up. I went to Harbour Freight this morning before I went fishing. I picked me up a bed extender. The thing works great


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

No worries. What do they want for those now? mine is about 8 years old and showing some rust - cheap Chinese steel I think... Still works great.


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

My bed extender was $69


----------



## Rodney0902 (Dec 26, 2012)

Did you go try that new pa out today? I thought I saw u going down rangeline rd this morning.


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

Yep that was me  I went to Fowl River this morning.


----------

